# Introducing: Stagger Lee



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

First, I got a package:






And then inside the box was a container:






Then inside the container was a...







TORTOISE!






This is Stagger Lee, my hatchling redfoot tortoise.
AW! Excuse the sphagnum moss all over him, he was shipped in it.






Now, Stagger Lee is NOT very big, but my quarter size comparison didn't quite work:






Per Turtletary's instructions, I tried to feed him right out of the box, but he wouldn't take it from my hand, so I placed him in his enclosure:

"Nomz for me?"







I gave him a hibiscus petal (yes, JUST A petal) and a small chunk of strawberry.













There's the tiny piece of strawberry I gave him. The piece was SOOO small, about 5/8" an inch or so.







***MORE***

He ripped up this piece of strawberry and had it all over his foot (which he then ate off):







He makes noises when he eats and rips. SO CUTE.






Tortie butts!!!







I had to wash this dish as he stepped on the edge, dumped all the water out and dragged his strawberry foot into it.
hahaha.
"Warez mai nomz?"






He kept trying to chew on the edge of his dinner plate, so I gave him his cuttle bone. Silly tortoise kept trying to eat everything in front of him, including the substrate!







"This is not nomz. U took mai nomz. I no u did."






"mmm...s'cuse me, I want some more nomz."







"What, I haf not had enuff nomz yet!"







"Don't u luv me?"







"SUCKER."







***one more***

"Kthnxbai."





Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2009)

Aw-w-w-w! Very cute.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful little baby!!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!
What a cute little baby .
Thanks for sharing your amazing pictures!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 23, 2009)

These pictures are awesome! Nice photography!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 23, 2009)

Uh oh...looks like Bob's got some competition!!! Beautiful baby and GREAT pictures. Very enjoyable...


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 23, 2009)

he looks good, gotta love them


----------



## Candy (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh Congratulations on your new baby tortoise. He/she is just beautiful. The colors are very nice, but actually I'm with Michael on this one the photography is just beautiful do you do it as a hobby or have you had classes? So glad that he arrived safely. He looks very happy and hungry.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Candy,
I do photography as a hobby.
Lately, I've just been taking pictures of my animals. My children stopped wanting to be my subjects, so my animals became my photography victims, er, I mean, "subjects".


----------



## terryo (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh Rebecca, he is beautiful. I knew he would be....coming from where he did. You are soooooooo lucky.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 23, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Candy,
> I do photography as a hobby.
> Lately, I've just been taking pictures of my animals. My children stopped wanting to be my subjects, so my animals became my photography victims, er, I mean, "subjects".



O.K. I'm old and don't get around much.. all I do is play with my tortoises.. so what are "nomz"?

You're asking for trouble Rebecca.. you're feeding too much!!!

You never did say if you are happy with 'Stagger Lee' [ that is.. if you have a bottle full of time ]

Terry K


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahaha.
Nah, I'm not feeding too much.
That's the same hibiscus petal he was working on in the first shot.

He only got a chunk of strawberry and the hibiscus petal today.

And I LOVE him.
I'm very happy with him.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 23, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> hahahaha.
> Nah, I'm not feeding too much.
> That's the same hibiscus petal he was working on in the first shot.
> 
> ...



*WHAT ARE NOMZ???*

Come on Rebecca.. "Time in a bottle"....... huh?... huh?

Terry K


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 23, 2009)

Nomz is, in short, "food".
"Yummy"="Yums"="nommy"="Nomz".


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 23, 2009)

Geeze, that's funny...nomz... Never heard of it.
Anyway, I loved the sequence of pix you took. Such a story teller you are!
Great photography like everyone is praising. Keep those pix coming of Stagger Lee!


----------



## dragonlvr (Jun 23, 2009)

You know I love little Stagger Lee!!! So happy he got to you safely!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Great looking little RF but then getting one from Terry, what else would be expected but a beautiful, healthy little tort. Great Pics and Love the name and your narrations.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 23, 2009)

He sounds so cute and funny !!!! Wish the pics worked for me. Just shows up with the img code. Hmph!! Darn Dubai internet!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 24, 2009)

aw, thanks, guys!


----------



## hermansdad (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL! What a cute baby. The commentary was the best. 

Congrats on your new Tort!


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 27, 2009)

Did you get this little guy from Cdmay?

Anybody else notice that Stagger Lee has a nuchal?

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6623.html He's not the baby from this thread is he?

He's adorable btw!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Did you get this little guy from Cdmay?
> 
> Anybody else notice that Stagger Lee has a nuchal?
> 
> ...





Thanks!
No, I got him from Turtletary.


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow...two red foot babies with nuchal scutes! Cdmay had only ever seen one on an imported adult before he hatched that little guy....


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

excuse my ignorance, but I don't know what a nuchal scute is.
Is it a bad thing?


----------



## dragonlvr (Jun 27, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> excuse my ignorance, but I don't know what a nuchal scute is.
> Is it a bad thing?



interesting. I had not noticed it either. Sounds like it is pretty rare.
Chewbecca, that little drop shaped portion on the top of his shell by his neck. Look at pics of Austin, he does not have that.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

No, I can see it, I just don't know what it means.
Sorry, I should have specified that.

huh. Weird.
None of Terry's other tortoises have it either.
As long as it isn't going to effect his life, movement, or health, I don't really care.
But that's what I don't know.

Maybe Terry will see this thread and chime in.
I'm so new to tortoises, as Stagger is my first, so I am clueless on this stuff.

Is it something that will effect his ability to grow, move, or be healthy as he ages?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a tortoise having a nuchal scute. Its just that some kinds of tortoises don't have them. Its not going to affect Stagger in any way. Don't worry about it. It just makes her unique!

Yvonne


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

emysemys said:


> There's nothing wrong with a tortoise having a nuchal scute. Its just that some kinds of tortoises don't have them. Its not going to affect Stagger in any way. Don't worry about it. It just makes her unique!
> 
> Yvonne




Whew!
Thank you!!!

So, I just have one of those "rare" redfoot tortoises??


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 27, 2009)

And he couldn't have gone to a better home!

[ RATS.. how did I miss that.. I let a RARE one get away again!




]

Chewbe will take good care of him.. [ I'll buy him back! huh? huh? ]






Terry K


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

hahahahaha.

Silly.

I'm already attached to him, and I'm not parting with him.


----------



## Shelli (Jul 20, 2009)

Sooo cute... the shipping box haha! 
Owww I think it's amazing how big they get from soo small!!
Your baby is adorable!!


----------

